# FollowSymLinks (.htaccess) - Wie funktioniert es?



## suckMD (4. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

ich habe vor die Links auf meiner Website mittels .htaccess so aussehen zu lassen:

Aus: http://example.org/2005/09/mod-rewrite
wird: http://example.org/index.php?jahr=2005&monat=09&titel=mod-rewrite

Nur habe ich im Moment nicht den Durchblick, wie das .htaccess file genau aussehen muss. Wenn mir jemand für das obige Beispiel ein FIle erstellen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Wäre deshalb für Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

Grüße, suckMD.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Oktober 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
Options		+FollowSymLinks +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch

RewriteEngine	On
RewriteRule	^(2[0-9]{3})/(0[0-9]|1[0-2])/(.*)$	/index.php?jahr=$1&moant=$2&titel=$3	[L]
```


----------

